# Would you go?



## WyBackCountry (Mar 20, 2014)

smhoeher said:


> Just a silly, random, discussion I had the other day with some friends. If a friend invited you on a Grand trip on one of those big commercial, motorized, trips, full of tourists, would you go?
> 
> We all agreed - Hell Yes! Especially if it was paid for.


Not my idea of an ideal trip, but if it was paid for I certainly wouldn't say no.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Nope, I would save my time and $ for a private trip with people who have a clue. Even a free trip has costs associated with.


----------



## markhusbands (Aug 17, 2015)

If free, scout.


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

Depends on how much ice they can fit on that baloney boat.


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

Free trip with all my work handled, camp set for me, meals ready for me, but potentially full of gapers who have never seen a river before? 



Count me in if there's enough beer.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

All expenses paid? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEKbGavI6os


----------



## markfortcollins (Aug 20, 2015)

Wonder if you could kayak along side for the meaty parts of the canyon. Then I'd for sure go!


----------



## BGillespie (Jul 15, 2018)

So let me get this straight...you don't have to set up camp, but there's still a question if you would go or not?


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

On our Grand trip last year, we ran into a trip at Matkat that had all the trappings of a commercial trip. Little attention payed at the time. 
We ran into guides from the same company but different trip at Hav and they told us it was some fancy Hollywood producer who chartered the trip for him and his entourage. 
So basically a private trip with only you and your buddies pampered by guides... uh... I'd sign up for that "commercial" trip all day long.


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice one Andy! 

I guess it would depend on whether or not I thought I would be able to get on a private trip that year, If I didn’t think I would be able to, then I would probably go. If not, I would save my one allotted trip for that year, to try and go on a private trip.
The one variable being,if it were an oar powered trip, I’d go and try to build connections for getting baggage trips with the company. 
Basically I just want to spend as much time bellow the rim as possible!!


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

And I would much rather row my own boat. A private trip with spending a bunch of money to work really hard, i
IS a much better experience, to me.


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

The droning engine would be as big a negative to me as the general gaper tourist factor on those baloney boats. An oar powered guided trip would be an entirely different question, as it eliminates the droning and attracts a different category of guest willing to take it a little slower.


----------



## hammer131 (Aug 5, 2013)

I did a motorized with Hatch set up by the Colorado School of mines. It was really educational with a raft full of geotechy people. I like doing my own thing but 8 days versus 16-22 days is nice on the PTO bank as well. 

I would go even with limited knowledge of the group. Any time on the river is better than time off the river.


----------



## daairguy (Nov 11, 2013)

matt man said:


> Nice one Andy!
> 
> 
> Basically I just want to spend as much time bellow the rim as possible!!


Don't we all!




90Duck said:


> An oar powered guided trip would be an entirely different question, as it eliminates the droning and attracts a different category of guest willing to take it a little slower.


Agreed, I there's potential on an oar powered commercial trip


----------



## AllegraBurdick (Aug 6, 2013)

100% for sure. It actually is a bucket list item for me to go on a commercial trip and behave as the biggest tourist of all....


----------



## daairguy (Nov 11, 2013)

AllegraBurdick said:


> 100% for sure. It actually is a bucket list item for me to go on a commercial trip and behave as the biggest tourist of all....


go on....


----------



## DurangoBardo (Mar 16, 2019)

I've done both, private trips rowing myself and the motorized baloney boats. Both times we went on the motorized trips we had booked the entire trip with our friends and family. It was a great way for people who otherwise couldn't row themselves or couldn't manage an 18 day trip to get to experience the Canyon. You can hardly hear the engine and moving through the flat water quickly gives you lots of time for side canyon hiking. 

Of course, I'd rather be there on a private trip rowing myself... but you can bet that when I'm too old to row I'll be on a commercial trip. The canyon has a way of drawing you back


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

For free absolutely, It costs more then that to sit at home and eat potato chips for 2 weeks!


----------



## Roddy (Sep 8, 2011)

*I Went!*

I was invited on a motorized trip down the grand with the National Ability Center based in Park City. We had about 7 people in wheelchairs and numerous others with various disabilities. I helped people with disabilities on & off boats, rolled out huge mats on the beach so people could wheel around, etc. Guides did their normal thing - made great food, motored down river, etc. It was a great way to see the canyon for my first time. I have 2 private trips since, which, of course are my favorite, but I learned a lot on that first trip-about myself as well as the day to day details a disabled person has to deal with.


----------

